# Aristo Tender Truck Question



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I just purchased a used Aristo Vanderbilt tender. But the side frame on one 4 wheel truck is broken in half in the middle. Is the side frame the same on a 4 wheel tender truck as on a freight car truck? It looks like the "leaf spring" on the tender truck is simply an insert where the coil springs go on a freight car truck.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Total different truck[/b]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you just screw a brass strip on the back of it to hold it together? Should work, I would think.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would call Dr Navin at AC and see if he can provide you with a replacement. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the leaf spring tender truck and freight car truck are indeed different trucks. For future reference here is a comparison. 

The tender truck is on top. It has a longer wheel base than the freight car truck. 

[url="


----------

